# stare - essere



## DareRyan

So nella Lingua Italiana, usa usualmente stare indicare luogo. Pero' ho notato di frequente usa essere per indicare luogo anche. C'e' una schema usare sapere quale verbo e' corretto?


----------



## Jana337

DareRyan said:
			
		

> So nella Lingua Italiana, usa usualmente stare indicare luogo. Pero' ho notato di frequente usa essere per indicare luogo anche. C'e' una schema usare sapere quale verbo e' corretto?
> 
> So che nella lingua italiana "stare" di solito si usa per indicare luogo. Però ho notato anche "essere" si usa spesso. C'è una schieda che mi possa far capire quale verbo è corretto?
> 
> Spero di non aver fatto ancora più errori.


 Luogo in che senso?  Potresti farne degli esempi? Hai provato a cercare i thread vecchi su questo tema?

Jana


----------



## lsp

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Luogo in che senso?  Potresti farne dei esempi? Hai provato a cercare i thread vecchi su questo tema?
> 
> Jana


Maybe he means physical location. I was taught this in Spanish. So, I wonder  if he's asking for example, if you could only say, Dove stanno le chiavi? and not Dove sono...? Or on the phone perhaps: Dove stai adesso?, rather than Dove sei? Although these are not hard-and-fast rules in Italian as I have learned it.


----------



## DareRyan

Yes that's exactly what I mean! Sorry i wasn't clear. What I am saying is when do you use essere to specify physical location v.s. stare. For example, I know it is appropriate to say "Dove stai?" but also I have heard expressions such as "Dov'è la tua casa" Both imply a location making the verbs Essere and Stare overlap somewhat in their definitions both meaning "Be" in a locatory sense. Is there any criteria an object must meet to require Essere over Stare? Or does Stare just imply a more specific location or something along those lines?

E sì, ho cercato il topico nei "threads" vecchi ma non potrei trovare una domanda specifico come questa.


----------



## F4sT

ciao,
Il verbo _essere_ è molto più usato per indicare i luoghi che il verbo _stare_.
appunto..., non direi mai "dove stanno le chiavi?", e al telefono chiederei solo "dove sei ora?" 

A::dove *è* il mio libro?
B::*è* sotto il letto! 

non direi mai "dove sta il mio libro?  "sta sotto il letto"..
ciauz ^_-


----------



## DareRyan

Grazie! Penso capisco che sta dicendo. (Is that ideomatic? 'I think I understand 'what you are saying'" Così posso dire "Dove sei?" non "Dove stai" quando chiederla? (la domanda)


----------



## F4sT

ciao 
"dove stai?" ti chiede dove vivi.. 
"dove sei?" è dove sei in quel  preciso momento (dove ti trovi)


----------



## franx

DareRyan said:
			
		

> So che nella Lingua Italiana, si usa usualmente stare per indicare un luogo. Pero' ho notato di frequente che si usa anche essere per indicare un luogo anche. C'e' uno schema da usare per sapere quale verbo e' corretto?


Well, actually, both verbs are used in Italian to indicate location, except in the North _stare _is used less than in the rest of the country.

Please note that the Italian use of _essere_ and _stare_ is different from the Spanish use of _ser_ vs. _estar_. They differ in several ways, one of them being that in Spanish to indicate location you can only use _estar_. (which makes it quite interesting when you look at Europe on a map: the closer in Italy you get to Spain, the more _stare_ is used, the closer you get to countries further up north -whose languages lack a verb equivalent to _stare_- the less it is used...)





> Grazie! Penso di capire che stai dicendo. _[better: penso di capire quello che stai dicendo]_  (Is that idiomatic? 'I think I understand 'what you are saying'"


As for the _penso di capire_, I've seen you stumble on this elsewhere as well-- I have written a little explanation about it in this thread, hope it helps clarify things! 

Cheers!


----------



## DareRyan

Thanks for the help! Miraculously I have actually come this realization in another post. This site is great for that. My grammar has improved dramatically (or so I'd like to believe) and everyone has been so helpful and kind.


----------



## darkmatter

I've heard "Ci sta" in places that I would think one would say "C'è." Is there any difference? Or is it the same difference between ser and estar in Spanish? That stare is temporary and essere is more permanent.


----------



## anderea

Which is the context?
1. Sometimes "Ci sta" means that a girl agrees if i try to kiss her (have sex with her)
2. Sometimes it means that a thing (or a behaviour) is justified (allowed)
h**p://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=152491
h**p://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=116452

3. Sometimes "Ci sta" is a slang meaning "there is".

Let me know the setting


----------



## darkmatter

I can't really give any context, but I heard it way more often then C'è. And since I had never come across ci sta while learning Italian, I thought there might be a connection between the two verbs, like in Spanish.


----------



## anderea

Yes, there's connection.
Generally "essere" is "to be", while "stare" is "to stay".


----------



## darkmatter

I understand their literal meanings, but could _ci sta_ be a slang for _c'è_?


----------



## MünchnerFax

darkmatter said:
			
		

> I understand their literal meanings, but could _ci sta_ be a slang for _c'è_?




It's often due to the local dialect, mostly in the Centre and Southern Italy.


----------



## anderea

darkmatter said:
			
		

> I understand their literal meanings, but could _ci sta_ be a slang for _c'è_?


 
Yes, check n° 3 above: Sometimes "Ci sta" is a slang meaning "there is" ( = "c'è")
(used in south of Italy or by children)


----------



## darkmatter

Ahh, ok, thank you!


----------



## ElaineG

As Anderea helpfully pointed out, it's a good idea to use the search function.  Some questions (like this one) come up over and over again, and the accumulated wisdom can be very useful.


----------



## moodywop

anderea said:
			
		

> Yes, check n° 3 above: Sometimes "Ci sta" is a slang meaning "there is" ( = "c'è")
> (used in south of Italy or by children)


 


			
				MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> It's often due to the local dialect, mostly in the Centre and Southern Italy.


On a language forum it is advisable to use linguistic terminology accurately, especially when explaining usage to foreign learners. Those who are not well-versed in elementary linguistics could at least pick up a dictionary before writing misleading posts.

"Ci sta" meaning "he/she not only doesn't mind my advances but is willing to go all the way" may be considered to lie halfway betweeen slang and extremely colloquial.

"Ci sta" instead of "c'è" is not dialect and certainly not "slang". It's used by some but not all those who speak a regional variety of Italian (mainly southern, not central as far as I know). "Dialect" and "regional Italian" are two quite distinct concepts in linguistics.

To use two examples from English, "lass" is regional English (northern England and Scotland), "karsy" is slang for "toilet", "naff" started as slang but would now be regarded as merely colloquial.
Unfortunately Italian dictionaries are not very reliable in their use of labels. Compare the judicious use of labels in the Longman dictionary: http://www.ldoceonline.com/


----------



## Elisa68

Moodywop said:
			
		

> (mainly southern, not central as far as I know).


I can only speak for Rome and I can confirm that _ci sta_ for _c'è_ is not used there.


----------



## darkmatter

Thanks for the further information! Would the Abruzzo region be considered central Italy? That is where my relatives live, and where I heard it.


----------



## Elisa68

darkmatter said:
			
		

> Thanks for the further information! Would the Abruzzo region be considered central Italy? That is where my relatives live, and where I heard it.


 
My brother-in-law, who is from Abruzzo, tells me that this regional usage is more common in Molise.

My parents, who are from Umbria, don't use "ci sta" for "c'è"


----------



## anderea

moodywop said:
			
		

> "Ci sta" meaning "he/she not only doesn't mind my advances but is willing to go all the way" may be considered to lie halfway betweeen slang and extremely colloquial.


 
Non penso che sia una via di mezzo tra uno slang e un modo di dire colloquiale, infatti nel mio Zingarelli di 20 anni fa è già presente (e senza indicazioni di quel tipo)

"Nella loc. _starci_, accettare,acconsentire | lasciar fare, non reagire | accettare di avere relazioni, rapporti, spec. occasionali, detto di donna: _è una che ci sta_"


----------



## moodywop

anderea said:
			
		

> Non penso che sia una via di mezzo tra uno slang e un modo di dire colloquiale, infatti nel mio Zingarelli di 20 anni fa è già presente (e senza indicazioni di quel tipo)
> 
> "Nella loc. _starci_, accettare,acconsentire | lasciar fare, non reagire | accettare di avere relazioni, rapporti, spec. occasionali, detto di donna: _è una che ci sta_"


 
Thank you for proving my point  Fancy not telling potential foreign users of the dictionary that "starci" is extremelly colloquial! Luckily there are more reliable dictionaries around:

*starci *_*colloq*.,_ essere, mostrarsi disponibile a rapporti sessuali: _è una che ci sta (De Mauro)_

*colloq*._(concedersi)* è una che ci sta *_she's an easy lay;(Oxford Paravia)


----------



## Alfry

Potrei anche dire la mia, altrimenti che ci sto a fare qui?  - ecco un esempio dove ci sto/a non può essere sostituito da c'è o, almeo a mio avviso, suonerebbe stranissimo.

C'era una volta, taaaaanto tempo fa, una canzone famosissima che faceva più o meno così (per chi ne è interessato: I WATUSSI byEdoardo Vianello)

"Nel continente nero, alle falde del Kilimangiaro,
*   Ci sta* un popolo di negri che ha inventato tanti balli
  il più famoso è l'Hully-Gully, Hully-Gully, Hully-Gu..."

In questo caso c'è è equivalente.

Un altro esempio:
A: Io vado a farmi una pizza stasera, chi mi ama mi segua
B: Io ci sto, chi altri ci sta?
C: Anche io ci sto ma paolo e Federica sembra che non ci stiano.

-------
Non saprei dire se è una questione regionale o meno, ma non credo.

Volevo solo mettere in evidenza il fatto che "ci sto/a" potrebbe avere vari significati e nuances


----------



## anderea

moodywop said:
			
		

> Thank you for proving my point Fancy not telling potential foreign users of the dictionary that "starci" is extremelly colloquial!


 
Io non penso che sia un modo di dire colloquiale, lo si usava 20 anni fa e lo si usa oggi.. Senza usare perifrasi è l'unico modo per dire che "io ci provo senza sapere se lei ci sta"


----------



## Elisa68

anderea said:
			
		

> Io non penso che sia un modo di dire colloquiale, lo si usava 20 anni fa e lo si usa oggi.. Senza usare perifrasi è l'unico modo per dire che "io ci provo senza sapere se lei ci sta"


 
Maybe it would be better to post in English if you're up to it so that foreign learners can follow the debate.

Not only do I agree with moodywop that it's an extremely colloquial expression but I would add something he forgot to mention: it is a sexist phrase used by would-be macho neanderthals. The translation in Paravia ("she's an easy lay") speaks for itself.

I also agree that we shouldn't limit ourselves to providing translations but also tell learners about nuances that can't be found in dictionaries.

PS 





> lo si usava 20 anni fa


 
Mindboggling! For goodness' sake! Just because a word or phrase was used 20 years ago it doesn't mean it's not colloquial any more. Palazzi gives 1791 as the year of the first recorded use of  "mignotta" (tart/slut/whore) . And yet Palazzi still (rightly!) labels it as "vulgar". There are words used by Dante which are still vulgar today!


----------



## anderea

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Palazzi gives 1791 as the year of the first recorded use of  "mignotta" (tart/slut/whore) . And yet Palazzi still (rightly!) labels it as "vulgar". There are words used by Dante which are still vulgar today!


 
I dont think "starci" is vulgar language



			
				Elisa68 said:
			
		

> it is a sexist phrase used by would-be macho neanderthals


That's not true cause "una ragazza puoi provarci ed io posso accettare" (a girl can try to kiss/have sex with me and i can accept)


----------



## Elisa68

anderea said:
			
		

> I dont think "starci" is vulgar language


 
Did you read what I wrote? I was talking about how a word (whether vulgar, colloquial etc) can retain its connotation for centuries. Therefore your argument that "starci" was used 20 years ago and is therefore no longer colloquial is meaningless, to say the least.

OK, let's hear from other Italians. Do you agree with andereal that "starci" is not colloquial?



> That's not true cause "una ragazza puoi provarci ed io posso accettare" (a girl can try to kiss/have sex with me and i can accept)


 
Forse è meglio spiegarlo in italiano.  Secondo me non si usa dire al maschile: _quello è uno che ci sta_, mentre _quella è una che ci sta_ (nel senso di una ragazza facile) è molto comune ed ha una connotazione decisamente negativa.


----------



## Juri

"Vexata quaestio"a parte,(se cioe' lei ci sta o non ci sta),
"*ci sta*" si usa correntemente anche in altri sensi. 
"Poi,proprio sulla cima, ci sta il rifugio." Dietro l'isolato c'e', o ci sta la fermata dell'autobus" "Guarda se c'e' il crick nel portabagagli! Si, ci sta!"
"Ce la fa a starci anche la mia valigia? Si, ci sta!"


----------



## Alfry

Mi è venuto in mente un altro esempio:

Una bella pizza* ci sta *proprio adesso, sono affamato 

Si, direi proprio che non è un regionalismo


----------



## moodywop

Alfry said:
			
		

> Una bella pizza* ci sta *proprio adesso, sono affamato


 
Una pizza? *Ci sto! *


----------



## anderea

another example in poker language:
"I bet 100$" = "punto 100$"
"I call" = "vedo" or "ci sto"


----------



## darkmatter

I'm having trouble following along on the different uses of starci/ci sta. Can anyone post things in Italian and English?


----------



## Naimadia

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Forse è meglio spiegarlo in italiano.  Secondo me non si usa dire al maschile: _quello è uno che ci sta_, mentre _quella è una che ci sta_ (nel senso di una ragazza facile) è molto comune ed ha una connotazione decisamente negativa.




Hai assolutamente ragione, ma alla fine non è un problema del linguaggio visto che il concetto del ragazzo facile manca del tutto nel mondo eterosessuale. Sarebbe un gran passo nel campo del "gender mainstreaming" se le ragazze cominciassero a parlare dei ragazzi facili, che magari ci stanno 

P.S. My English is way better than my Italian, yet I appreciate it that some of you hold this discussion about Italian in Italian, and we shouldn't forget that most of the people who ask questions in this particular forum are learning Italian and thus most likely to put some effort to understand what's been written.


----------



## darkmatter

It's not that I'm not putting "effort" into it. It's a bit hard to learn a foreign language's grammar in that foreign language.


----------



## Alfry

Let's try to recap then:

Ci sta
* as in
A: Ho incontrato Carla ieri, che bella ragazza.  - I met Carla yesterday, what a gorgeous girl.
B: Oh sì è bella ma se provi a darle un appuntamento lei non ci sta. - Yeah, she's amazing but if you try to ask her out she sure as hell will turn down your proposal

*as in
A: Ho incontrato Carla ieri, che bella ragazza, la prossima volta le faccio la proposta indecente   - I met Carla yesterday, what a gorgeous girl, next time I'm going to ask her to come to bed with me 
B: Sei pazzo?, non ci sta sicuramente- are you crazy, she will surely turn down tour stupid proposal

In this case (non) ci sta means she will (not) have sex with you

* as in ci sta = c'è, this is the easiest case as you can translate it as if you were translating c'è, there is

* as in
Una bella pizza ci sta proprio adesso, sono affamato - a big pizza would do now, I'm veeeery hungry

* as in
A: io vado al cinema, chi viene con me? - I'm going to the cinema, who is coming with me?
B: io ci sto, chi altri?      - I'm coming, who else is coming?

* as in a poker match
A: Io punto 100$, chi vede? I bet 100$, who's calling my bet?
B: Io ci sto - I call

Did I miss something?


----------



## darkmatter

Grazie tante. Ho capito tutto che hai scritto!


----------



## cosimix

Elisa, la connotazione negativa sulla ragazza che "ci sta" io non la vedo, ma è ovviamente un fatto culturale

Sono invece piuttosto in disaccordo sull'uso che propone Juri sul "ci sta" nel senso di esserci:

"Poi,proprio sulla cima, ci sta il rifugio" si io a Firenze dico una cosa del genere vengo immediatamente corretto (e secondo me giustamente) con:

Poi, proprio sulla cima, c'è il rifugio


" Dietro l'isolato c'e', o ci sta la fermata dell'autobus" valo lo stesso, si usa "c'è"

"Guarda se c'e' il crick nel portabagagli! Si, ci sta!" vale lo stesso, si usa "c'è"

"Ce la fa a starci anche la mia valigia? Si, ci sta!" qui no, secondo me si può dire, è un po' sforzato perchè si direbbe "c'è posto anche per la mia valigia" e la risposta può essere:

"si, c'è posto"
"si, ci sta"

Saluti a tutti


----------



## Riccardino

I always got the impression that Stare was used with adverbs, and essere with adjectives.

Sono italiano. Sono felice. ecc

Sto bene. Sto male. Sto meglio. ecc


Obviously there's other uses, but please correct me if I'm wrong in this case.


----------



## dylanG3893

leenico said:


> Essere is used in several differen't ways:
> 
> To describe nationalities, origins, and inherent unchanging qualities:
> To identify the subject or describe the subject's character traits:
> To talk about the time:
> To talk about the date:
> To indicate a possesion:
> For uncertain impersonal expressions:
> 
> Stare is used:
> 
> To describe a temporary state or condition of the subject:
> To express a location:
> In many idiomatic expressions:
> To form the progressive tenses:



If stare is used for temporary things; does that mean that I can say "Lei sta  malata."? I don't think I use stare there; I could be wrong though...

And if it's to express a location does that mean I can say "Lui sta alla citta' adesso"? I've heard my Italian teacher say that a student "non e' qui" when she takes attendence.

I still am extremely unclear, usually when I attempt to use one of the verbs to be in italian, it's wrong!


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

dylang3893 said:


> I still am extremely unclear, usually when I attempt to use one of the verbs to be in italian, it's wrong!


Uhm... curious, I've never had troubles choosing between "is" and "stay" in English. So, what are the differences with Italian?
For sure with gerund, you say "is doing", we say "sta facendo".
"Sei malata?" "No, non sono malata" (to be ill)
"Stai bene?" "No, non sto bene" (to stay well... mmmh... curious...)
But "ill" is adjective, "well" is adverb...

essere + aggettivo/sostantivo
stare + avverbio/verbo (oppure l'inglese "stay")
Right? Probably not. Just guessing.


----------



## Josemoncas

So che ci sono molti thread chi parlano su "essere & stare" ma io non posso vedere una differenza chiara.

Per esempio, so che "sto comodo" si può dire ma, "sono comodo", è correto?
Più esempi: 
essere seduto o stare seduto? 
essere contento o stare contento?

In un altro thread qualquno ha detto che "sto contento" non si può dire ma io l'ho visto in internet (non so dove ma... )

C'è alcuna regola per sapere quando usare essere e quando stare?
Io ho il dizionario di Mauro ma non mi ha auitato troppo XD

Quello che si so è:
stare + gerundio
stare + per + infinito
stare + bene/male

Qualquno può allargare questa lista?
Molte grazie e pardon per mettere un altro thread su questo tema.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Josemoncas said:


> In un altro thread qual*c*uno ha detto che "sto contento" non si può dire ma io l'ho visto in internet (non so dove ma... )


Non tutto ciò che si trova in internet è corretto! 
_Sto contento_ è una forma dialettale, ma in italiano standard è sbagliato. L'avevo già scritto io stesso qui.


----------



## stevestrv

Hi 
A am confused.  I understand that stare is to be used for locations. But I am using the Pimsleur and they say things like "il plaze è là"  and of course  è is a conjugation of the verb essere.  Can someone please help?
Steve


----------



## brian

At this point I tend to have trouble distinguishing what is correct Italian and what is dialectal/slang. I would venture to say that, as far as locations go, _essere_ is the most correct:

_Ciao, dove sei?
Il palazzo _(not "plaze") _è là._

But having lived with some funny-talking Romans )) for some time, I found myself saying things like:

_Ciao, dove stai?
Il palazzo sta là.
_


brian


----------



## Paulfromitaly

brian8733 said:


> _Ciao, dove sei?
> Il palazzo _(not "plaze") _è là._
> 
> But having lived with some funny-talking Romans )) for some time, I found myself saying things like:
> 
> _Ciao, dove stai? *(not wrong, but typically from South)*
> Il palazzo sta là._*(not wrong, but typically from South)*
> 
> 
> 
> brian


----------



## stevestrv

Thank you Brian and Paul


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> _ Il palazzo sta là._*(not wrong, but typically from South) *


 Hmmm... non sembrerebbe essere un regionalismo, almeno nel caso di oggetti collocati in un certo luogo, quale ritengo sia un palazzo (Garzanti):
*stare - 3* essere, trovarsi fisicamente in un luogo: _stare a casa_, _a scuola_, _in ufficio_; _staremo una settimana in campagna_ | riferito a un oggetto, essere posto in un luogo, avere una data collocazione: _il cappotto sta nell'armadio_; _i libri che cerchi stanno sullo scaffale in alto_; _dove sta il mio cappello?_; 

Allora cerco ancora (Accademia della Crusca):
Il verbo _stare _è usato spesso al posto del verbo _essere, _soprattutto in frasi che esprimono il comportamento o lo stato d’animo d’una persona: «Stare attento», _«Stare _in ansia», _«Stare _sulle spine», oppure in frasi che contengono un ordine o un’esortazione: «_Stia_ zitto!», _«Sta’ _seduto», o in frasi fatte: «Se le cose _stanno _così...» In questi casi l’uso di _stare _al posto di _essere _è legittimo e corretto; in altri casi i due verbi non sono intercambiabili: non si può dire o scrivere _«Sto _nervoso», «_Sta_ assente», «Il lavoro _sta _fatto bene».
L’abitudine di sostituire _stare _a _essere _è di origine meridionale; per questo carattere di accentuata regionalità va evitata negli usi ufficiali e formali. In famiglia e con gli amici, invece, potete _stare..., _più rilassati.

E soprattutto qui:
_Nel senso di «trovarsi in un dato luogo», riferito a oggetti, c’è tra i due verbi una sfumatura: _essere_ esprime la collocazione con riferimento al momento dell’enunciazione, mentre _stare_ denota la collocazione abituale; [...] I rapporti tra i due verbi sono complessi, e non sempre chiari, anche per gli influssi regionali. Ma frasi come «Dove stai?» (nel senso di «Dove ti trovi?») o «Non ci sta nessuno» (per «Nessuno è presente») non sono accettabili nell’italiano sovraregionale._

Insomma, ho l'impressione che possa essere uno di quei casi in cui forse si rischia di generalizzare, assegnando un valore regionale anche a espressioni che in realtà non lo sono...


----------



## Outsider

Here's a link that may be useful, Romance copula: Italian.


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> Insomma, ho l'impressione che possa essere uno di quei casi in cui forse si rischia di generalizzare, assegnando un valore regionale anche a espressioni che in realtà non lo sono...


 
I agree. By marking all uses of "stare" to do with location as regional there is indeed the risk of missing the nuances discussed in the article you quoted. Thank you for the interesting links, Necsus. I particularly liked this quote:



> In famiglia e con gli amici, invece, potete _stare..., _più rilassati.


----------



## Necsus

giovannino said:


> I agree. By marking all uses of "stare" to do with location as regional there is indeed the risk of missing the nuances discussed in the article you quoted. Thank you for the interesting links, Necsus.


Thank you for appreciating it..!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Hmmm... non sembrerebbe essere un regionalismo, almeno nel caso di oggetti collocati in un certo luogo, quale ritengo sia un palazzo (Garzanti):



Allora ti giro la frittata: non è qualcosa che si dici tipicamente al sud, ma qualcosa che non si dice al nord 
Nessuno dalle mie parti direbbe mai "dove sta mamma?" "dove stanno le mie scarpe?"
Magari sbagliamo noi qui a non usare "stare" invece di "essere" in quel contesto, resta il fatto che non ci viene spontaneo.


----------



## giovannino

Paulfromitaly said:


> Nessuno dalle mie parti direbbe mai "dove sta mamma?" "dove stanno le mie scarpe?"


 
Ciao, Paul. Anche negli articoli citati da Necsus è scritto che frasi come queste sono esempi di uso regionale:

_



frasi come «Dove stai?» (nel senso di «Dove ti trovi?») o «Non ci sta nessuno» (per «Nessuno è presente») non sono accettabili nell’italiano sovraregionale.

Click to expand...

_Cosa pensi invece della sfumatura di cui parla l'autore?



> _Nel senso di «trovarsi in un dato luogo», riferito a oggetti, c’è tra i due verbi una sfumatura: essere esprime la collocazione con riferimento al momento dell’enunciazione, mentre stare denota la collocazione abituale_


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:


> Allora ti giro la frittata: non è qualcosa che si dice tipicamente al sud, ma qualcosa che non si dice al nord


Be', visto che non si può certo parlare di 'mancato regionalismo' , su questo non posso che essere d'accordo, e senza neanche parlare di errori d'uso. 

Solo una fastidiosa precisazione: mentre il tuo esempio delle scarpe potrebbe essere pertinente, non potrei dire altrettanto di quello della mamma, a meno che non si tratti di mamma-oggetto , o non si voglia chiedere in quale luogo abita o è rimasta ad aspettare...
Anche nel De Mauro (ricco di casi ed esempi):
1 *di qcn*., restare in un luogo senza muoversi o allontanarsi: _sta’ qui ad aspettarmi_, _starò da lui solo pochi minuti_;
4 FO abitare: _andremo a s. in campagna_, _stiamo al terzo piano_; vivere: _è stato per mesi all’estero_,
9a FO *di qcs*., essere collocato, avere il proprio posto: _dove stanno le sigarette?_, _i bicchieri stanno nella credenza_ | essere situato, trovarsi, avere sede: _il paese sta su una collina_, _la chiesa sta in fondo alla strada_ |

Ops... Non ti avevo letto, giovannino.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giovannino said:


> _Nel senso di «trovarsi in un dato luogo», riferito a oggetti, c’è tra i due verbi una sfumatura: _essere_ esprime la collocazione con riferimento al momento dell’enunciazione, mentre _stare_ denota la collocazione abituale_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosa pensi invece della sfumatura di cui parla l'autore?
Click to expand...



Su quello mi trovo d'accordo, solo che secondo me tale sfumatura sottintende un uso cosciente e se vuoi abbastanza raffinato del verbo "stare", mentre l'uso a cui mi riferivo io è sistematico, inconsapevole, legato solo ad una tradizione regionale.


----------



## giovannino

Forse ha ragione l'autore citato da Necsus quando scrive:



> _I rapporti tra i due verbi sono complessi, e non sempre chiari_


----------



## Necsus

In effetti l'italiano è forse anche troppo ricco di vocaboli, che spesso si differenziano per leggere sfumature di significato, ed è quasi impossibile usarli tutti, soprattutto nel modo più appropriato.  E ancora di più lo è se si tiene conto delle influenze regionali che ognuno di noi subisce.


----------



## brian

Mentre abitavo con un paio di romani, poco a poco hanno iniziato ad entrare nel mio italiano certe cose che so di certo sono sbagliate in italiano puro e vero ma che ormai mi sembrano più o meno normali, giuste, and naturali! Credo che ora il mio italiano sia (non avrei _mai_ usato il congiuntivo a casa con i romani...) proprio rovinato! Comunque sia, l'argomento è abbastanza interessante per parlarne di più. Allora che ne dite di questa:

_Ho fame ma non ci sta niente in questa casa!_

Una cosa che ho sentito tutti i giorni.  In questo caso, non credo che si tratti di una cosa "collocato" in qualche posto specifico, ma piuttosto dell'esistenza di qualcosa in generale...


brian


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_Ho fame ma non ci sta niente in questa casa!

_Come sopra: nessun problema nel capire cosa dici, ma dopo quella frase ti chiederei se hai imparato l'italiano nel sud d'Italia, perchè al nord si direbbe:
_Ho fame ma non *c'è* niente in questa casa!_


----------



## giovannino

brian8733 said:


> _Ho fame ma non ci sta niente in questa casa!_


 
Per citare di nuovo l'articolo fornitoci da Necsus:



> essere_ esprime la collocazione con riferimento al momento dell’enunciazione, mentre _stare_ denota la collocazione abituale_


 
Nella tua frase si dice che non c'è nulla in casa _in questo momento_, quindi ci vorrebbe _è, _non _sta (_nell'_italiano sovraregionale_)

Sarebbe diverso se _starci _fosse usato nel senso di _poter essere contenuto:_

stàr|ci
1 con valore intens., essere o poter essere contenuto, entrare, trovare posto: _non so se nella valigia ci sta tutto_, _nello stadio ci stanno almeno trentamila spettatori_ (De Mauro)

Certo che neanche i dizionari ci aiutano molto. Il Devoto Oli, alla voce _starci, _parla di un uso regionale (meridionale) solo riferito a persone:

*merid. *Nella forma _starci, _di persona, trovarsi in un luogo, esserci: _qui non ci sta nessuno_


----------



## brian

Suppongo allora che sia una cosa regionale (magari del sud d'Italia come ha detto paul). Per quanto posso dire di Roma e delle persone che ho conosciuto là, è molto comune sentir dire cose del tipo:

_Dove *stai*?_ (detto da persone che stanno parlando al telefono)

Un'altra cosa interessante è che dai romani ho sentito molto spesso la forma "ci" + "stare" (invece di "essere") quando si trattava dell'esistenza di qualcosa/qualcuno:

_Ci stanno delle persone che pensano che...
Dove abitavo ci stava un negozio che...
Cercavo il basilico al supermercato ma purtroppo non ci stava.
Ci sta del vino rosso per caso?_

Forse c'*è* una persona del sud (o di Roma!) che può confirmare alcune di queste cose, visto che io sono uno straniero che parla di cose imparate da straniero? Non sono esperto dell'uso di _stare_ al posto di _essere_... 


brian


----------



## M_07

Io non ho mai detto "non ci sta niente in casa".
Se vogliamo parlare in dialetto è un altro discorso.
Al sud o parliamo dialetto chiuso o Italiano perfetto, ma "ci sta" non l'ho mai detto.


----------



## brian

marzia07 said:


> Io non ho mai detto "non ci sta niente in casa".
> Se vogliamo parlare in dialetto è un altro discorso.
> Al sud o parliamo dialetto chiuso o Italiano perfetto, ma "ci sta" non l'ho mai detto.



Forse siccome _romanesco_ (o quello che n'è rimasto oggi) è (era) così simile ad italiano, è più o meno normale che i romani dicano delle cose dialettali senza che parlino in dialetto romano, o che parlino in una miscela d'italiano e di romanesco perché del dialetto romano ce n'è rimasto poco, tranne l'uso eccessivo di _stare_ e l'uso di _ci_ davanti ad _avere_ e qualche altra parola/espressione ("magnià," "che fammo," ecc.), e quindi è facilissimo da capire. Ma che ne so io!


brian


----------



## *Angelina*

Non so se posso postare la mia esperienza personale o deve essere una verità indiscussa visto che avete parlato di Accademia della Crusca e Dizionari. Comunque da romana vi posso dire che dico tranquillamente:

Dove stai?

Che ci sta per cena?

Ci stai/ce la fai per le cinque?

Se sia dialetto o italiano accademico non lo so, ma si usa comunemente.


----------



## M_07

Nel dialetto delle mie zone "ci sta" non esiste proprio inteso come essere.
Ma  diciamo qualcosa di incomprensibile.


----------



## AlonYo

Hey, I was just wondering, when you would use the different verbs "essere," "stare," and "trovarsi" to say you are in a place? Are they interchangeable or do they imply slightly different things?

I'll try to give different example sentences that might bring out different contexts, see if you can tell me when to use which one:

I am at college.
I am in Prague.
I was at home when you called.
I was at home for five years, unemployed.
I was in England for a few months.
I am here right now!

I don't know if there are better sentences, maybe. Thanks!


----------



## MünchnerFax

I wouldn't use _stare _in any of your examples:

_Sono/mi trovo all'università._
_Sono/mi trovo a Praga._
_Ero/mi trovavo a casa quando hai chiamato._
(_Sono rimasto a casa disoccupato per cinque anni, _a different verb: _rimanere_)
_Sono stato in Inghilterra per qualche mese. _(actually you can't distinguish here between _essere_ and _stare_, both are "_sono stato_")
_Sono qui adesso!_

The difference between _essere_ and _trovarsi_ where I put both is just that _trovarsi_ is more formal.

_Stare_ may be used in standard Italian for a place indication meaning "to be accomodated":
_Sto da mio fratello per qualche giorno perché sto facendo dei lavori in casa mia._

Notice that most southern speakers use _stare_ much more frequently. They would have used _stare_ in the above sentences (but let's wait for one of them, since I'm from the North ).


----------



## pnkphenix99

I thought that stare was you...state of being or how you are where as essere is who you are.

EX: Sto bene. & sono un dottore.

Is that right?


----------



## uinni

Ciao.


pnkphenix99 said:


> i thought that stare was you...state of being or how you are where as essere is who you are.
> 
> EX: Sto bene. & sono un dottore.


 
Yes but "essere" can be used also to indicate the state of being in a place.

Io sto qui/{a casa} = Io sono qui/{a casa}

(Note that in this case "stare" could also be used as "restare", which has a different meaning...)

Uinni


----------



## pnkphenix99

*O*k, cool. *G*razie.

*S*o, when talking about yourself or someone else, anything other than how you are is essere? *I*s that true?


----------



## ShaManicTea

Hi mates,
I have two questions;

1. I would like to learn; what is the difference between the verbs; stare and essere when using in the past? Here are the examples;

Dove sei stato? (essere) = Here, does it mean "where were you?"
Dove sei stato? (stare) = Here, does it mean "where did you stay?"

or do both sentences have the same meaning?

2. When using the verb "essere" in the past, which form should be used? Here is the example;

Ieri, lui ha telefonato a te, dove sei stato? or,
Ieri, lui ha telefonato a te, dove eri?

which tense do I use, passato prossimo or imperfetto? If I use imperfetto, what is the way of using passato prossimo of essere?

Thanks a lot, regards


----------



## MünchnerFax

1. In principle, both meanings are possible.
_Sono stato al supermercato - _I've been to the supermarket.
_Durante la vacanza sono stato al Regency_ - I stayed at the Regency during the holiday.
But the more common meaning (the one coming spontaneously to one's mind, or at least mine) is _stato _from _essere_, not from _stare_. Particularly in such a short sentence like the one you asked about, I'd interpret "_Dove sei stato?"_ as "Where were you?". Consider for instance this example:
_Sei andato in vacanza a Parigi? - Sì. - Dove sei stato?_
_Did you go to Paris on vacation? - Yes. - Where were you?_ (= what did you visit exactly - I'd never interpret it as "where did you stay?", and it's extremely unlikely the speaker meant the latter).

For "Where did you stay" I'd change verb or add information to make clear what I mean:
_Dove hai alloggiato?
Dove hai dormito?
In che albergo sei stato? _(Just adding "in che albergo" changes everything)

2. The choice _passato prossimo_ vs. _imperfetto_ is a different matter altogether. There are situations in which the former is required, situations in which the latter is required, and situations in which both are possible with slightly different nuances. It's one of the most difficult topics for learners of Italian.  I suggest you search our forum for old threads about this. There are just some of them:
imperfetto - passato prossimo
Imperfetto and Passato Prossimo for Sapere, Credere and Pensare
imperfetto or passato prossimo?
Imperfetto, Passato Prossimo e Trapassato
Imperfetto/passato prossimo/condizionale passato etc
It was - passato prossimo, imperfetto
In the particular case of your sentence, I'd use the _imperfetto_. "_Ieri lui ti ha telefonato e non ti ha trovato, dov'eri?"_


----------



## Blackman

Per cercare di tagliare la testa al toro, possiamo dire che _stare_ è usato come un _terzo ausiliare_. Anzi, sarebbe più corretto dire che è usato come _ausiliare alternativo_ a essere, specialmente nel sud italia e perciò tende a seguire le regole grammaticali di quest'ultimo, almeno fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## ShaManicTea

MünchnerFax said:


> 1. In principle, both meanings are possible.
> _Sono stato al supermercato - _I've been to the supermarket.
> _Durante la vacanza sono stato al Regency_ - I stayed at the Regency during the holiday.
> But the more common meaning (the one coming spontaneously to one's mind, or at least mine) is _stato _from _essere_, not from _stare_. Particularly in such a short sentence like the one you asked about, I'd interpret "_Dove sei stato?"_ as "Where were you?". Consider for instance this example:
> _Sei andato in vacanza a Parigi? - Sì. - Dove sei stato?_
> _Did you go to Paris on vacation? - Yes. - Where were you?_ (= what did you visit exactly - I'd never interpret it as "where did you stay?", and it's extremely unlikely the speaker meant the latter).
> 
> For "Where did you stay" I'd change verb or add information to make clear what I mean:
> _Dove hai alloggiato?_
> _Dove hai dormito?_
> _In che albergo sei stato? _(Just adding "in che albergo" changes everything)
> 
> 2. The choice _passato prossimo_ vs. _imperfetto_ is a different matter altogether. There are situations in which the former is required, situations in which the latter is required, and situations in which both are possible with slightly different nuances. It's one of the most difficult topics for learners of Italian.  I suggest you search our forum for old threads about this. There are just some of them:
> imperfetto - passato prossimo
> Imperfetto and Passato Prossimo for Sapere, Credere and Pensare
> imperfetto or passato prossimo?
> Imperfetto, Passato Prossimo e Trapassato
> Imperfetto/passato prossimo/condizionale passato etc
> It was - passato prossimo, imperfetto
> In the particular case of your sentence, I'd use the _imperfetto_. "_Ieri lui ti ha telefonato e non ti ha trovato, dov'eri?"_


 

thank you so so much


----------

